# easter fishing anyone



## slim357 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hope everyone is having a nice easter, mine has been great. Went out this morning at about 7am, tide was low and just starting in, not sure what the temp was but it was cold enough i cold see my breath, started the day throwin a kastmaster first time using one of these things have had them for years but never took em out, but the other day i saw a guy catchin a bunch of fish on a spoon. With in the first ten minutes i had my first dink of the day, after that i foul hooked into a large crap (using UL tackle) fought him for around 20 minutes he came off just as I got him near the bank (thats how the pros catch and release) anyway after the bite stoped, so i had lunch, which was a italian sub from 7-11, which ended up being better bait then lunch, I hooked a catfish on a piece of pepperoni, fished till around 4, had a few more dinks a few crappie, and some sunfish i didnt take any pics of. oh and a shad my first check that one off the list


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2008)

Great report slim! Great day on the water! Good for you! :beer:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 23, 2008)

I went out for a few hours, and caught a huge stick..................... Sorry no pictures cause my line snapped before i could haul it up the bank.................


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 24, 2008)

I fished for about 2 hours as well. The water temps dropped because of teh past few cold nights and cool days. Spotted a number of smaller bass and managed 2 in the 12" range - no pics, srry.

I am frustrated, I caught bass in January and February and earlier this month - now they are shut down,

Hopefully the next warm spell will really get them up and moving.


Good job Slim!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice catchin' slim!


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice report Slim. Looks like you had a nice variety of species sunday. 

I'm suprised, usually a foul hooked carp won't stay foul hooked long.

If the shad are running in your area, you should really take advantage of that. They can be a blast on some ultralight gear.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 25, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> Nice report Slim. Looks like you had a nice variety of species sunday.
> 
> I'm suprised, usually a foul hooked carp won't stay foul hooked long.
> 
> If the shad are running in your area, you should really take advantage of that. They can be a blast on some ultralight gear.


Ive had quite a few that have staied foul hooked till i unhooked them, I catch a lot of them on swim baits (esp in oct and nov while striper fishin)


----------

